
A Patent Case That Affects Everyone - wallflower
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-03-21/a-patent-case-that-affects-everyone
======
dang
Looks like the story was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13929992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13929992).

------
officelineback
That is crazy. I thought that rooting your Android is totally legal. How can
that be legal, but refilling ink cartridges isn't?

